# Informazione Centrino Core Duo

## socksz

Salve a tutti,

da molto tempo volevo provare Gentoo lasciando Slackware, e finalmente mi sono convinto (la installerò domani, praticamente oggi).

Volevo installare Gentoo Linux sul mio notebook Asus Q008H, Centrino Core Duo.

Se possibile vorrei che mi chiariste alcuni dubbi:

- Nel processo di installazione, posso abilitare qualche cosa per ottimizzare la compilazione (per il mio processore) facendo sì che diventi un pochino più veloce?

- Posso trarre vantaggio nell'ottimizzare pacchetti per il mio processore?

- Come posso fare ciò?

Scusate, è da poco che ho questo notebook Centrino Core Duo, e ho pensato che (se possibile) sarebbe meglio sfruttare questo processore   :Wink: 

Se possibile rimandatemi a qualche howto/guida che spiega come installare gentoo ottimizzandola per il proprio hardware e ottimizzare successivamente pacchetti,

in modo da non farvi perdere troppo tempo nel rispondermi, non vorrei farvi perdere tempo!

saluti a tutti, e grazie.

socksz

----------

## gamberetto

Ciao e benvenuto in gentoo!

Non sono un esperto, ma ti dico le poche cose che so.

Un tempo ormai lontano l'installazione di default di gentoo avveniva dallo "stage1" cioè richiedeva la compilazione dell'intero sistema. Oggi, per evitare problemi e scansare molti dei passaggi che tale installazione richiedeva, l'installazione di default è fatta a partire dallo "stage3" cioè viene estratto un archivio di circa 100 Mbyte contenente un sistema di base già compilato (e quindi non ottimizzato per il tuo processore) da cui si parte per installare il resto. Partendo da stage3 si risparmia anche un bel po' di tempo e per ricompilare tutto il sistema con le tue ottimizzazioni basta un solo comando, quindi è consigliato a tutti (poi ognuno decide per se naturalmente!).

Per ottimizzare le compilazioni si imposta la variabile "CFLAGS" nel file /etc/make.conf e la si può impostare come consigliato in http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags che per te dice:

```
CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

 puoi fare una ricerca sul forum con parola chiave "cflags" e troverai un sacco di roba.

Poi per sfruttare i due processori nelle applicazioni che lo supportano devi impostare nella variabile "USE" la flag "smp".

Comunque l'handbook è una buona lettura per l'installazione e per capire il funzionamento di gentoo.

Di più non saprei dirti... buona fortuna!   :Wink: 

PS: c'è anche un pacchetto (portage-bashrc-ng) che ti dà la possibilità di impostare cflags diverse per ogni pacchetto (se ne senti l'esigenza) e di fare altre cose simpatiche!

----------

## Luca89

Io ti consiglio di non cercare di ottimizzare troppo con le cflags, una grande differenza di prestazioni la puoi vedere solo con il passaggio da "-march=i386" a "-march=i686", tutto il resto non ti darÃ  un eccessivo miglioramento. Se vuoi passare a Gentoo solo per avere un sistema "ultra-ottimizzato", ti consiglio di lasciar perdere.

----------

## socksz

Ciao e grazie per la risposta.

Allora prima di tutto volevo dire che non volevo passare a Gentoo per avere un sistemato ottimizzato, ma per altri tantissimi motivi.

Ottimizzare nei limiti del possibile il sistema è solo una cosa che avevo in mente e volevo chiarirmi qualche dubbio (visto che ora dispongo di un Core Duo).   :Wink: 

Comunque ho letto nel forum che alcuni dicono di usare:

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m"
```

che dite? Ora do un occhiata all'howto che mi ha offerto gentilmente gamberetto.

Sentite una cosa.. per quanto riguardo l'immagine da prendere e masterizzare..

la mia domanda è: se io installo la 2005.0 attraverso la "famosa" installazione da rete, seguendo tutti i passaggi della guida,

traggo gli stessi vantaggi (o svantaggi) di installare Gentoo 2006 da LiveCD, ovvero tramite un installer grafico?

Cioè intendo.. non vorrei che con l'installer grafico, mi si configurano alcune cose da sè..

Per me va più che bene usare l'installazione da rete, ma me lo consigliate (prendere la 2005 e installarla da rete senza installer)?

Grazie mille ancora,

saluti!   :Wink: 

PS: comunque credo che possa anche editare il make.conf prima di avviare l'installer grafico.. però preferivo da rete.. ditemi voi.. per la rete dovrei prendere la 2005 però! L'universal CD credo!

PPS: "cat /proc/cpuinfo" riporta:

```
processor       : 0 

 vendor_id       : GenuineIntel 

 cpu family      : 6 

 model           : 14 

 model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2300  @ 1.66GHz 

 stepping        : 8 

 cpu MHz         : 1660.000 

 cache size      : 2048 KB 

 physical id     : 0 

 siblings        : 2 

 core id         : 0 

 cpu cores       : 2 

 fdiv_bug        : no 

 hlt_bug         : no 

 f00f_bug        : no 

 coma_bug        : no 

 fpu             : yes 

 fpu_exception   : yes 

 cpuid level     : 10 

 wp              : yes 

 flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov                                                                                                      

 pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc pni monitor                                                                                                      

 vmx est tm2 xtpr 

 bogomips        : 3329.20 

 

 processor       : 1 

 vendor_id       : GenuineIntel 

 cpu family      : 6 

 model           : 14 

 model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2300  @ 1.66GHz 

 stepping        : 8 

 cpu MHz         : 1660.000 

 cache size      : 2048 KB 

 physical id     : 0 

 siblings        : 2 

 core id         : 1 

 cpu cores       : 2 

 fdiv_bug        : no 

 hlt_bug         : no 

 f00f_bug        : no 

 coma_bug        : no 

 fpu             : yes 

 fpu_exception   : yes 

 cpuid level     : 10 

 wp              : yes 

 flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov                                                                                                      

 pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc pni monitor                                                                                                      

 vmx est tm2 xtpr 

 bogomips        : 3324.59 
```

da come ho capito dove settare nel make.conf:

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

esatto? Così ogni volta che compilo non devo risettare la variabile, dico bene?Last edited by socksz on Mon Aug 28, 2006 12:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

Installa pure dalla 2005.0. Anzi, siccome il live cd ha ancora dei bacherozzi è addirittura consigliabile. Tanto, alla fine, se hai la rete disponibile il cd di installazione che usi non fa differenza. Addirittura potresti installare Gentoo a partire dalla tua Slackware.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-429514-highlight-installare+debian.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-430468-highlight-installare+debian.html

Byez

----------

## Luca89

 *socksz wrote:*   

> Sentite una cosa.. per quanto riguardo l'immagine da prendere e masterizzare..
> 
> la mia domanda ï¿½: se io installo la 2005.0 attraverso la "famosa" installazione da rete, seguendo tutti i passaggi della guida,
> 
> traggo gli stessi vantaggi (o svantaggi) di installare Gentoo 2006 da LiveCD, ovvero tramite un installer grafico?
> ...

 

Puoi installare da qualsiasi livecd, la cosa importante Ã¨ che utilizzi uno stage3 appartenente alla ultima release (al momento 2006.0), questo per evitarti tante noie per upgradare i vecchi pacchetti ma anche perchÃ¨ non ha proprio senso usare uno stage vecchio quando si puÃ² avere quello nuovo. Comunque con il livecd 2006.0 puoi anche installare via rete, se proprio non vuoi la grafica scaricati quello minimale.

 *Quote:*   

> PS: comunque credo che possa anche editare il make.conf prima di avviare l'installer grafico.. perï¿½ preferivo da rete.. ditemi voi.. per la rete dovrei prendere la 2005 perï¿½! L'universal CD credo!

 

se installi tramite l'installer grafico la cosa Ã¨ diversa, ci pensa lui a fare tutto, anche a modificare make.conf

----------

## socksz

ok grazie mille.

un ultima domanda per il momento, anche stupida se vogliamo..

ma sono molto felice di installare gentoo.. ma e` vero quello che alcuni dicono, ovvero che faccio male a installare Gentoo Linux sul mio notebook,

perche` lo "rovino"? Mi han detto che a furia di compilare, posso bruciarmi la CPU? E che gentoo non e` fatta per notebook desktop.. Non vorrei rovinare il portatile, anche perche' e' nuovo..

Comunque non credo sia vero, spero che me lo confermiate!

Grazie mille! ciao!

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

rovinarlo direi proprio di no, al massimo ne  "usi" il processore in maniera un po piu' intensiva che aprendo web browser foglio di calcolo e editor testuale....

io ho un centrino 1.6 da un annetto abbondante e non mi sembra proprio si sia rovinato nonostante le continue compilazioni!

----------

## socksz

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> rovinarlo direi proprio di no, al massimo ne  "usi" il processore in maniera un po piu' intensiva che aprendo web browser foglio di calcolo e editor testuale....
> 
> io ho un centrino 1.6 da un annetto abbondante e non mi sembra proprio si sia rovinato nonostante le continue compilazioni!

 

ok! anche perche`.. ci saranno dei vantaggi a compilare!

grazie mille, e se possibile aspetto altri pareri! 

ciao!   :Wink: 

----------

## fikiz

questa cosa di 'bruciare' la CPU e' una bufala. E' inaccettabile che tu non possa fare andare il tuo processore

al 100% per tutto il tempo che vuoi! Cosa che puo' avvenire anche con altri sistemi operativi, windows incluso.

Il sistema di raffreddamente DEVE essere progettato per permetterti questo, e stai tranquillo che e' cosi'.

Se poi il sistema di raffreddamento non fosse il grado di svolgere la sua funzione in modo efficace (ad es. e' intasato di polvere oppure hai messo qualcosa davanti alla bocchetta di uscita dell'aria, con un portatile puo' capitare) il PC ti si spegne di colpo raggiunta una temperatura critica e prima di causare danni. avviene anche sui desktop.

Io ho un portatile molto simile al tuo, asus A6F-AP003H, con lo stesso identico stesso processore. Nessun problema con la compilazione di Gentoo (li ho ancora con la configurazione della scheda grafica... ma e' un'altra storia).

ciao!

----------

## Luca89

 *socksz wrote:*   

> ok grazie mille.
> 
> un ultima domanda per il momento, anche stupida se vogliamo..
> 
> ma sono molto felice di installare gentoo.. ma e` vero quello che alcuni dicono, ovvero che faccio male a installare Gentoo Linux sul mio notebook,
> ...

 

la cpu la bruci se si riscalda troppo e il pc non ha una struttura di sicurezza (cosa alquanto improbabile), piÃ¹ che la cpu, il problema potrebbe essere l'hard-disk, quando sarai piÃ¹ esperto con gentoo imposti la compilazione in ram se vuoi stare sicuro. Comunque io uso gentoo su un portatile da settembre e ancora non Ã¨ scoppiato nulla.

----------

## lavish

Come ti ha detto Luca89, il problema eventuale non è assolutamente la CPU, ma lo stress dell'HD in compilazione.

Posso dirti che tenendo il sistema stable (quindi non avendo ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<arch>" in make.conf), non aggiornerai così spesso. Sul mio notebook, capita di aggiornare si e no un pacchettino ogni 2 giorni...

Basta stare attenti a non installare roba inutile e giocare bene con le USE per avere un sistema leggero, performante e facile da mantenere  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## socksz

Grazie mille, non so come ringraziarvi, mi avete dato una sicurezza   :Wink: 

Comunque per quanto riguardo l'HD che posso fare allora?

Ora inizio ad installare sul notebook con lo stage 3, dopo vedremo.

Dicevate della compilazione in RAM? Dopo comunque mi devo leggere un sacco di documentazione.

Alla fine non ci devo fare chissa' cosa, sono un programmatore e devo solo lavorarci tenendo un sistema operativo leggero, veloce e funzionante   :Wink: 

----------

## socksz

Eccomi.. sentite, io ho una scheda di rete che non viene riconosciuta dalle distribuzioni linux, difatti devo installare questi driver:

ftp://210.51.181.211/cn/nic/rtl8169rtl8169sbrtl8110sbrtl8169sc/r1000_v1.04.tgz che sono quelli per: RTL8169/RTL8169S(B)/RTL8110S(B)/RTL8169SC.

Il problema e' che dopo aver portato l'archivio sul livecd tramite una chiavetta usb, estraggo, entro nella directory per dare "make clean modules" come specificato nel reame e mi riporta:

```

make -C src/ clean

make[1]: Entering direcoty `/home/gentoo/r1000_v1.04/src'

rm -f *.o *.ko *~ core* .dep* .*.d .*.cmd *.mod.c *.a *.s .*.flags

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/gentoo/r1000_v1.04/src'

make -C src/ modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/home/gentoo/r1000_v1.04/src'

make -C  /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/build: No such file or directory. Stop.

make: Entering an unknow directorymake: Leaving an unknow directorymake[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/gentoo/r1000_v1.04/src'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

```

e ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/build riporta

```

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/build -> /tmp/kerncache/gentoo/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r5

```

praticamente punta ad un file che non esiste e quindi da l'errore.

Come posso risolvere? So che potrei installare da livecd con installer grafico.. ma vorrei sapere se esiste un modo per caricare i miei driver per la scheda di rete.

Grazie mille, ciao   :Wink: 

----------

## fikiz

io ho la stessa scheda di rete, RTL8169, e non ho problemi. Il driver e' incluso nel kernel, devi solo selezionarlo quando fai la compilazione

ciao!

----------

## socksz

 *fikiz wrote:*   

> io ho la stessa scheda di rete, RTL8169, e non ho problemi. Il driver e' incluso nel kernel, devi solo selezionarlo quando fai la compilazione
> 
> ciao!

 

il problema e` che io ho una 8168.

lspci riporta:

```

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Unknow device 8168 (rev 01)

```

il problema e' che non posso installare i driver perche' esce quell'errore del kernel.

come posso fare? Ho dato un occhiata qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-436599-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-unknow+device+8168-start-0.html

ma non sono riuscito a capire come risolvere.. sapete aiutarmi? 

ciao e grazie.   :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

nel sistema del livecd non puoi installare i driver, perchÃ¨ non ci sono i sorgenti del kernel, dovresti scaricare a parte lo stage con tutti i pacchetti necessari e poi installare i driver nel tuo sistema. Comunque se hai una Slackware puoi sfruttare quella installando da lÃ¬.

----------

## fikiz

 *socksz wrote:*   

> il problema e` che io ho una 8168.

 

ah, scusami... non l'avevo capito

----------

## socksz

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> nel sistema del livecd non puoi installare i driver, perchÃ¨ non ci sono i sorgenti del kernel, dovresti scaricare a parte lo stage con tutti i pacchetti necessari e poi installare i driver nel tuo sistema. Comunque se hai una Slackware puoi sfruttare quella installando da lÃ¬.

 

dove posso prendere i sorgenti del kernel?

li dovro' "trasportare" su gentoo tramite una chiavetta usb?

----------

## federico

 *socksz wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   nel sistema del livecd non puoi installare i driver, perchÃ¨ non ci sono i sorgenti del kernel, dovresti scaricare a parte lo stage con tutti i pacchetti necessari e poi installare i driver nel tuo sistema. Comunque se hai una Slackware puoi sfruttare quella installando da lÃ¬. 
> 
> dove posso prendere i sorgenti del kernel?
> 
> li dovro' "trasportare" su gentoo tramite una chiavetta usb?

 

Puoi passarli anche via rete. I sorgenti del kernel solitamente si trovano sotto /usr/src/linux

----------

## socksz

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *socksz wrote:*    *Luca89 wrote:*   nel sistema del livecd non puoi installare i driver, perchÃ¨ non ci sono i sorgenti del kernel, dovresti scaricare a parte lo stage con tutti i pacchetti necessari e poi installare i driver nel tuo sistema. Comunque se hai una Slackware puoi sfruttare quella installando da lÃ¬. 
> 
> dove posso prendere i sorgenti del kernel?
> 
> li dovro' "trasportare" su gentoo tramite una chiavetta usb? 
> ...

 

eh no.. nella livecd non c'e' nulla nella cartella /usr/src/ ...

per questo volevo prenderli per compilare i miei driver per la scheda di rete..

ma e` possibile metterli sulla livecd? Anche non nella livecd..

ad esempio il cd universal 2005.0.. dovrei avere i sorgenti per compilare i driver della scheda, in modo che installi via rete,

mi sono spiegato male? scusatemi nel caso, e fatemi sapere, al limite rispiego meglio.

ciao!   :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

 *socksz wrote:*   

> eh no.. nella livecd non c'e' nulla nella cartella /usr/src/ ...
> 
> per questo volevo prenderli per compilare i miei driver per la scheda di rete..

 

no, dal livecd non puoi compilare nulla, mancano un mare di cose, sorgenti del kernel, compilatore, header e tanto altro.

a quanto ho capito hai due possibiltÃ  per installare via rete:

installare da una distribuzione giÃ  esistente con rete configurata (hai detto di avere una slackware)

scaricare a mano tutti i pacchetti che richiede gentoo tramite un'altra macchina, installare solo il minimo indispensabile, riavviare e continuare dal sistema gentoo con la rete per installare ciÃ² che manca

----------

